# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χειροποιητο παιχνιδακι για παπαγαλους!

## Viki_❤

Για να φτιαξουμε το χειροποιητο παιχνιδακι για παπαγαλους θα χρηαστουμε:

1 εναν χαρτινο κυλινδρο απο χαρτι υγειας
2 κορδελα (με πλατος περιπου ενα εκατοστο)
3 τροφη απο σπορους
4 χαρτοπετσετα 
5 ψαλιδι

Για αρχη παρτε τον κυλινδρο απο το χαρτι υγειας και καντε τον πατω του τεσσερις τρυπες γυρω-γυρω 

Επειτα περαστε την κορδελα μεσα απ τις τρυπες

Μετα βαλτε 1 χαρτοπεστετα μεσα στον κυλινδρο.

Kαι προσθεστε τους σπορους. 

 Ξανα βαλτε χαρτι κουζινας:
.           
Και καντε 2 τρυπες στον κυλινδρο. Περαστε μεσα απ τις τρυπες την κορδελα ωστε να γινει σαν καμπανακι και να μπορουμε να το κρεμασουμε στο κλουβι:

Καντε 3 τριπες στο κεντρο του κυλινδρου:

Το παιχνιδακι του ειναι ετοιμο! Θα χωνει την μουσουδιτσα του στις τρυπες και θα προσπαθει να πιασει τους σπορους! 

Καλη επιτυχια!    :Anim 25: 

(Υ.Γ μπορειτε να χρωματισετε τον κυλινδρο ωστε να βγει ποιο ωραιο το αποτελεσμα  :winky:  )
(Υ.Γ. 2 Αν βλεπετε το παπαγαλακι σας να δαγκωνει το χαρτι κλυτερα αφαιρεστε την κατασκευη σας! - για ευνοητους λογους-)

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ασφαλή η κορδέλα κατά τα άλλα είναι υπέροχη μια παρόμοια κάνουν και σε χαμστερ.Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## xasimo

Τελειο παιχνιδακι! Πολυ ομορφη ιδεα Βικη!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βίκυ πολύ όμορφο παιγνίδι , εύχομαι να του αρέσει .  :Happy0159: 
Να τονίσουμε όμως όπως είπες :




> Αν βλεπετε το παπαγαλακι σας να δαγκωνει το χαρτι κaλυτερα αφαιρεστε την κατασκευη σας


να συμπληρώσω επίσης επειδή έχει την χαρτοπετσέτα να το δίνουμε στο μικρό μας το παιγνίδι υπό την επιτήρηση μας και μετά να του το βγάζουμε φεύγοντας . 
Το λεω γτ η χαρτοπετσέτα είναι περίεργο υλικό και την φοβάμαι . 
Πολύ προσοχή λοιπόν !

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ευχαριστούμε Βίκυ  :Happy0159:

----------

